# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  بهدفي ميسي برشلونه يرفع عدد أهدافه إلى 5000

## إبتسام السهم

*بهدفي ميسي برشلونه يرفع عدد أهدافه إلى 5000* 

نشرت في 2009-02-02

 
أحرز المهاجم الأرجنتيني ولاعب نادي برشلونة الإسباني هدفين في مباراة فريقه أمام راسينغ سانتاندير، ليوسع الفارق مع منافسه، في بطولة الدوري الإسباني، إلى 12 نقطة كاملة، وليصل عدد أهداف الفريق إلى 5000 هدف. 



ففي الأسبوع الحادي والعشرين من بطولة الدوري، تمكن ميسي من إحراز هدفين لفريقه في الدقيقتين 61 و81، ليفوز فريقه على مضيفه سانتاندير، الذي تقدم بهدف للاعب نيكولا زيجيتش عبر ركلة جزاء.
وبهذا يحقق برشلونة فوزه التاسع على التوالي، كما أنه لم يتعرض لأي خسارة في عشرين مباراة من أصل 21 مباراة لعبها الفريق ضمن الموسم الحالي.

----------


## LUCKY

متألق ميسي دائماً 


يسلموا اخي على الخبر

----------


## Malamh Cute

تسلم خيي ع الخبريه ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،

مآانحرم جديدك /

مودتي

ملآمح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروركـــــــ m

----------

